# Bionic Woman



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh man, this is some cool shit. I really, really dig Michelle Ryan. Hot, hot British chick. 







But the real draw of this show is going to be the evil original Bionic Woman and Miguel Ferrer, who plays Jaime's "boss". 

Nothing similar to the original except the bionics concept and the name Jaime Somers. 

This seems like it will be La Femme Nikita with technology. If it continues like the pilot, count me in every week!

It should be posted tomorrow to NBC's site as a fully watchable episode.


----------



## darren (Sep 27, 2007)

Aw, crap... i knew there was something i meant to watch last night. I'll see if i can PVR it if it repeats.

The "evil" bionic woman is played by Katee Sackhoff, who plays Starbuck on the re-imagined Battlestar Galactica (one of the few series i watch religiously).


----------



## playstopause (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet lord!!! She is BONIC!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 28, 2007)

For me she'll always be the sorry-arsed bird of eastenders. Personally I think she looks rather plain. I think they should have got the bint thaty plays pat in eastenders instead. Would have been comedy!

Although I have to admit, it's nice seeing an actress who isn't plastic playing a good role. So in that case, it's cool  Plus she's english, so there is some misplaced pride despite the first paragraph.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 28, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> For me she'll always be the sorry-arsed bird of eastenders. Personally I think she looks rather plain. I think they should have got the bint thaty plays pat in eastenders instead. Would have been comedy!
> 
> Although I have to admit, it's nice seeing an actress who isn't plastic playing a good role. So in that case, it's cool  Plus she's english, so there is some misplaced pride despite the first paragraph.



I love hot English women. Of course like any country, I know there's a ton over there that are not so hot.....


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2007)

a lot more than a ton

i lived in MO for a while which aint to far from you 

id say the grass was oh so greener on your side lol


----------



## the.godfather (Sep 28, 2007)

She is very nice to look at, but I agree with James.

For most British people she will just be Zoe Slater from Eastenders (a popular soap - for people from overseas that don't know).


----------



## Cancer (Sep 28, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Sweet lord!!! She is BONIC!!!



More like BOINNNGGGG-onic


----------



## Lee (Sep 28, 2007)

Cancer said:


> More like BOINNNGGGG-onic


----------



## Universalis (Sep 29, 2007)

Uh. I didn't understand everything you guys posted here, but who cares as long as you post pictures like these. 
She's what here in Italy we use to call "A big potato" ("Una gran patata").


----------



## playstopause (Sep 29, 2007)

Universalis said:


> She's what here in Italy we use to call "A big potato" ("Una gran patata").



 What does that mean?
Comparing a woman to a potato around here can get you a slap in the face lol.


----------



## Universalis (Sep 29, 2007)

EDIT: Maybe it's just me, but I think that in this forum people could be more into girls than it actually is. I fully agree with the work-safe content thing but hey, we all like the good old...well you got that ;-)


----------



## playstopause (Sep 29, 2007)

^

I'll have to agree with this.
Too much gayness around here...


----------



## Universalis (Sep 29, 2007)

ehehe..."patata" is italian for "potato", as you easily could have imagined, and is not really an offense.

When some men are talking about girls they use many words to identify them, exactly as you do over there (example: "gal", "chick", whatever). Here the thing is workin the same way except for the thing that every nickname is more or less another way to call the...erm...pussy. Some are widely diffused in our "slangs" (example: "figa"), some are very popular and vulgar, some other are quite "easy" like potato. Well, let's say that if you say so to a girl the slap thing could be avoided easily, but not always ;-)


----------



## playstopause (Sep 29, 2007)

^

Yeah, i guess it depends on the girl... Some are more open-minded than others...


----------



## playstopause (Sep 29, 2007)

More "potato"


----------



## Universalis (Sep 29, 2007)

Do you know what? I tried to reply with something in kind but really, I didn't find anything NWS. 

EDIT: Yeah maybe I'm a bit one track minded. I think I'm gonna unsubscribe this thread


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 29, 2007)

POTAOE!! POTAOE!! POTAOE!! 
POTAOE!! POTAOE!! POTAOE!! 
POTAOE!! POTAOE!! POTAOE!! 
POTAOE!! POTAOE!! POTAOE!! 
POTAOE!! POTAOE!! POTAOE!!


----------



## playstopause (Sep 29, 2007)

All_¥our_Bass;662642 said:


> POTAOE!! POTAOE!! POTAOE!!
> POTAOE!! POTAOE!! POTAOE!!
> POTAOE!! POTAOE!! POTAOE!!
> POTAOE!! POTAOE!! POTAOE!!
> POTAOE!! POTAOE!! POTAOE!!





i prefer the italian version.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 30, 2007)

She has a nice body, but she only really looks hot in that first pic. She doesn't really have a nice face at all, and she gives the impression she'll try to steal my kidneys while I sleep. She can't fucking have them.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 30, 2007)

She's not that hot (not that she's bad looking by _any_ means, 'cause she's not). She was on Conan not too long ago, and she didn't really catch my eye. She cleans up _really_ nicely with the right people dolling her up, though, so I guess if nothing else she's got potential.

Edit: Might as well jump on the potato wagon while I'm here.


----------



## Shorty (Sep 30, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I think they should have got the bint thaty plays pat in eastenders instead. Would have been comedy!



I can't see it myself. But that's funny


----------



## Universalis (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm dreaming of a world in which potatoes can finally run free.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 30, 2007)

Universalis said:


> I'm dreaming of a world in which potatoes can finally run free.





[Action=Ruarc] loads his trusty smith and wessen...[/Action]


----------



## Naren (Sep 30, 2007)

Universalis said:


> I'm dreaming of a world in which potatoes can finally run free.



So, in Italy, "potato" means "sexy lady"? Or is some twisted description of some girl's vagina? I can't imagine what kind of vagina would be described as a "potato" though. An ugly and deformed one that went through radioactive waste and scarred the person permanently?

In Japanese, "potato" ("imo") means "hick," "red neck," "country bumpkin," and so on. Quite the opposite of what it means in Italy, I'm guessing.

And in English, "potato" would be quite a strong insult to call someone.


----------



## Universalis (Sep 30, 2007)

Potato here is also synonym for vagina (a not vulgar one), but in our slang can mean "sexy girl" as you said. It's quite complicate to go further with the explanation because many kinds of girls can have of course many kinds of names - it all depends by the kind of "sexyness" the girl shows, I suppose  I know it sounds weird but it's more or less like that. Trying to explain those things makes me realize how hard is a translator's job, Naren ;-)


----------



## Naren (Sep 30, 2007)

In the Japanese red light district (pornography, prostitution, etc.), they have slang for describing girl's vaginas by using the different shapes and sizes of different kinds of "sake" glasses. Normal Japanese would not know anything about this, but I was reading up on the kinds of words used in the yakuza underground and so on and there were quite a few interesting ones there.

Of course, it's hard to explain things like that to someone who doesn't speak or understand the language. I've never been to Italy or studied Italian.


----------

